# my bike tank up for sale



## neighbor (Jul 12, 2013)

for those of you who may be interested, my bike tank is up for sale on ebay.
 here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bic...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c34a67f12


----------



## jkent (Jul 12, 2013)

Can anyone confirm what bike this tank fits? 
Thanks, JKent


----------



## jpromo (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like a 50s Snyder-built Hawthorne tank.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 12, 2013)

I Agree its for a hawthorne.

Nick.



jpromo said:


> Looks like a 50s Snyder-built Hawthorne tank.


----------



## jkent (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guy's!


----------



## neighbor (Jul 14, 2013)

30 " watchers" on the tank


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2013)

*bike tank*



Nickinator said:


> I Agree its for a hawthorne.
> 
> Nick.




and rollfast.


----------



## neighbor (Jul 16, 2013)

40 "watchers' the most for anything i've ever sold on ebay, this should get interesting or just fizzle out. time will tell


----------

